# Question about retained tissue



## bluesky

Hi all 

I posted in miscarriage support couple of days ago, but wondered if any of you ttc ladies know the answer?

Did any of you have retained tissue and still get your AF? when you got your AF's was there tissue in it? or because my body still thinks its pregnant will it need to get rid of this before I ovulate?
last scan showed a follicle on my ovary (4 weeks ago the ovaries were clear) could I be preparing to ovulate? agghhhhhh the docs dont give you any answers and I know Ive got to wait and see. My MMC was 6 weeks ago and had med management.

I just want to get my AF so I can join you guys and start TTC....

Thanks xxx


----------



## kafs78

i really dont know about this, but i would imagine if there is still retained tissue you body would need to expel it naturally...

I suggest you call your Early Preg Unit, and ask them - they'r the experts!


----------



## bluesky

Thanks kafs78 Yeah I have been to EPU 4 times and they say just to wait going back in 2 weeks for another scan, I just wondered if anyone else has been in similar situation?


----------



## Charliemarina

hey huns, well iv had retained tissue and it was a very bad experience for me, i had it after a D and C to remove my MMC but it did not take everything away, i bled for 6 solid weeks after this procedure and was told it was normal and that my body was just "adjusting" this was not true, i hadnt tested after the D and C as i never thought this was going to happen but i read about retained tissue and took a test well it was the most positive test iv ever seen, the day after this test was taken i haemorrhaged in my home and was rushed to hospital by ambulance :sad2:
i was sent for a scan immediately and was shocked to see and hear what i did....the scan showed i had retained tissue plus a very bad infection from the D and C, i was full of clots and tissue and my womb had carried on growing to the size of 14 weeks preg but with no baby, i couldn't believe it, little piece's of tissue caused my body to believe it was still pregnant, and instead of my baby growing, tissue and infection was filling up my womb, i was gutted and knew id need surgery, the next morning i was booked in for an ERPC and everything was removed and US was used to make 100% sure this time i didnt need this happening again to me i stayed in hosp for a week and it took 6-7 months for my cycles to return to normal.
i tell u this story not to scare u but to reassure u that i doubt highly u have retained tissue, it sounds to me like ur cycles are just a bit messed up and by now id say u would have had some sign of something being left inside if it was there, take a test hunnie thats always a good way if there tissue it will be pos 90% of the time, i do hope ur af comes soon for u and regulates just try and be patient with ur body hunnie things will go back to normal soon :kiss:


----------



## bluesky

Hi Charliemarina

Thanks for ur reply, sorry you had such a horrendous time.

I have have been back twice to hospital with heavy bleeds, one time I haemorraghed (sp) and had to stay overnight. I have been back for scans every 2 weeks since and the scans show retained tissue. The docs advised as long as showing no sign of infection and im feeling well then to wait for the tissue to pass naturally. If in 2 weeks its still there then I will opt for a d and c as last resort. I Still have + HPT which is sooooo frustrating.

x


----------



## vickyd

After my D&C it took 45 days for my AF to come. The reason was that i had some blood left from the procedure in my uterus. I saw this at the US i had 10 days after. Before AF and around the time i was supposed to be ovulating i discharged some clots ( this happened before second AF as well) so i called the doc. He said it was normal as he did not "insist" during the D&C in order to avoid scarring of the lining.


----------



## dan-o

I had a similar experince to charliemarina - poor D&C, poor aftercare, doctors not beliveing me/losing my notes & messing me about etc. 
I bled for weeks & weeks, sometimes so heavy & sudden it would soak my clothing from the waist down & the clots were huge! They kept saying normal etc etc, which was rubbish, I found out afterwards! 

:hug:


----------

